
Stephen Hawking: This will be the impact of automation and AI on jobs - doener
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/12/stephen-hawking-this-will-be-the-impact-of-automation-and-ai-on-jobs?utm_content=buffer29c6d&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
mindcrime
_" The internet and the platforms that it makes possible allow very small
groups of individuals to make enormous profits while employing very few
people._

The Internet also makes it cheaper and easier than at any time in history, for
an individual (or small group) to start their own business and peddle their
wares to billions of people around the globe. Etsy? Ebay? Fulfilled by Amazon?
Etc? FedEx/UPS? Contract manufacturing? Not to mention 3D printing other low-
cost prototyping and fabrication technologies. Or the ability to hire
programmers, or a consultant with India's equivalent of an MBA from Wharton,
for far less than it would cost in the US or Europe?

Yeah, the Internet has a dark side. But it unleashes _tremendous_ opportunity
for individuals as well. I would posit that one of the largest problems is
that too many people simply (aren't aware of | don't care about | are scared
to embrace | don't know how | etc.) the potential that could be unleashed.

Now, the question to me is, how do we take the unemployed coal-mine worker
from Charleston, WV and give him/her the knowledge and skills needed to truly
take advantage of what the Internet can offer?

